# Carbine Uppers



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I was looking through the most recent American Rifleman magazine and came across a little classified ad for these...









"These" being carbine uppers that replace the slide and barrel of your pistol, with no modifications to the gun. They are available for 1911s, Glocks, and XDs, and seem like an interesting concept. I had never seen such a thing before, has anyone here ever tried one?

I could see maybe having one of these in your BOB, which would add versatility without much increase in weight. They might also benefit those of us on a limited budget. They are available in a lot of different configurations, and don't require a FFL to ship. Anyway, it's an interesting little piece of kit. Hmmmmm.

Available here: Carbine Uppers


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

mec-tec has been around for a while and they were very popular back in the 90's when they came out but then they were only for the 1911 seemed kind of cool.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I thought about getting one for my Glock 20 to have a 10mm carbine. But I'll just stay with the AR.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My Beretta U22 offers the carbine upper too. But for the cost, I'd rather buy a 10/22


----------

